#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Ньингма >  > > >  >  >  Комментарии на практику Ваджрасаттвы

## Anthony

"ПРАКТИКА ЕДИНСТВА ВАДЖРАСАТТВЫ  И СУПРУГИ
из сущностного цикла Санг Тхиг"

Собсна вопрос, существуют ли комментарии на данную садхану?
В любой языковой вариации.

Спасибо.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> В любой языковой вариации.


Чувствую, сейчас придёт  @*Карма Палджор* и предложит Вам тибетский текст.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (05.09.2013), Артем Тараненко (06.09.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Чувствую, сейчас придёт  @*Карма Палджор* и предложит Вам тибетский текст.


Предчувствия его не обманули.
Зачем предлагать, если Антон и так его пользует и на него комменты ищет?

Не к ночи  упоминаемый карма палджор заглядывал в тему сию, да не по вкусу пришлась таковая

----------

Pedma Kalzang (05.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (05.09.2013)

----------


## Anthony

> В любой языковой вариации.


"В любой" - в смысле в гуглопереводимой)

----------


## Greedy

> "В любой" - в смысле в гуглопереводимой)


К нему ещё тибетский не прикрутили.

----------


## Нико

Энтони, не заморачивайтесь. Практика Ваджрасаттвы во всех традициях одна и та же.

----------


## Greedy

> Энтони, не заморачивайтесь. Практика Ваджрасаттвы во всех традициях одна и та же.


Разные.

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Энтони, не заморачивайтесь. Практика Ваджрасаттвы во всех традициях одна и та же.


Разные,ведь. Одиночный или с супругой. Над головой или сам -  Ваджрасаттва.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> "В любой" - в смысле в гуглопереводимой)


Точнее надо быть.

----------


## Нико

> Разные.


Я имела в виду, что принцип практики Ваджрасаттвы везде одинаковый. Сильно удивлюсь, если где-то найдётся эта практика без четырёх сил. Над головой по любому надо представлять, а самого -- это зависит от степени полученного посвящения, так ведь?

----------


## Anthony

> Я имела в виду, что принцип практики Ваджрасаттвы везде одинаковый. Сильно удивлюсь, если где-то найдётся эта практика без четырёх сил. Над головой по любому надо представлять, а самого -- это зависит от степени полученного посвящения, так ведь?


Да причем тут голова и над головой)))
Голова - еще не самое страшное.

Там визуализация слогов диковинная

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я имела в виду, что принцип практики Ваджрасаттвы везде одинаковый. Сильно удивлюсь, если где-то найдётся эта практика без четырёх сил. Над головой по любому надо представлять, а самого -- это зависит от степени полученного посвящения, так ведь?


А вот с различающимися стослоговыми мантрами вполне себе найдется

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Там визуализация слогов диковинная


Где там?

----------


## Нико

> А вот с различающимися стослоговыми мантрами вполне себе найдется


Имеется в виду концовка? Поясните, интересно

----------


## Anthony

> Где там?


В данной садхане

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Имеется в виду концовка? Поясните, интересно


Не только концовка. В середине мантры слоги тоже меняются местами. И что самое смешное, что это не ошибка. И в начале могут быть другие слоги. В частности в Джонанг вместо ваджрасаттва читается ваджра херука. Это не единичный случай, если что

----------

Ашвария (05.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (05.09.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Я имела в виду, что принцип практики Ваджрасаттвы везде одинаковый. Сильно удивлюсь, если где-то найдётся эта практика без четырёх сил. Над головой по любому надо представлять, а самого -- это зависит от степени полученного посвящения, так ведь?


Даже в рамках одной школы могут быть разные практики Ваджрасаттвы. Всё зависит от линии передачи.
Разные объяснения, разный порядок построения визуализации. Не говоря, что сами практики могут быть из разных классов йоги.

Принципы тоже разные: есть очищение, есть отождествление с состоянием чистоты... Может ещё что-то есть.

----------


## Ашвария

> Не только концовка. В середине мантры слоги тоже меняются местами. И что самое смешное, что это не ошибка. И в начале могут быть другие слоги. В частности в Джонанг вместо ваджрасаттва читается ваджра херука. Это не единичный случай, если что


К счастью, Германн это сообщение не видел  :Wink:  (наивно надеюсь)

----------


## Нико

> Даже в рамках одной школы могут быть разные практики Ваджрасаттвы. Всё зависит от линии передачи.
> Разные объяснения, разный порядок построения визуализации. Не говоря, что сами практики могут быть из разных классов йоги.
> 
> Принципы тоже разные: есть очищение, есть отождествление с состоянием чистоты... Может ещё что-то есть.


Как раз все эти разъяснения получила в традиции гелуг. В других традициях видела аналогичное. Хотя много всего разного есть. Никогда не думала, например, что есть аспект Авалокитешвары, сидящего в позе Зелёной Тары в, простите, разноцветных полосатых гольфах.

----------


## Нико

> В частности в Джонанг вместо ваджрасаттва читается ваджра херука. Это не единичный случай, если что


Это не только в Джонанг,а в материнских тантрах так тоже. Ничего удивительного. И в отцовских есть.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> а самого -- это зависит *от степени полученного посвящения*, так ведь?


скорее - от качества ))) иногда и в нендро самопорождение используется

----------

Pema Sonam (06.09.2013), Карма Палджор (06.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (06.09.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Это не только в Джонанг,а в материнских тантрах так тоже. Ничего удивительного. И в отцовских есть.


А стослоговая мантра Белой Тары часом не встречалась?  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (06.09.2013)

----------


## Нико

> А стослоговая мантра Белой Тары часом не встречалась?


Нет пока :EEK!:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Нет пока


В практике белой Тары переданной Гарченом Ринпоче есть  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> В практике белой Тары переданной Гарченом Ринпоче есть


А можно мне в ЛС её прислать? Вот это ломка стереотипов, учитывая, что практика Белой Тары относится в крия тантре....

Хотя, о чём я? Ваджрасаттва -- тоже).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> относится в крия тантре....
> 
> Хотя, о чём я? Ваджрасаттва -- тоже).


Ну здрасьте )))
А как же Херука Ваджрасаттва?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (06.09.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Ну здрасьте )))
> А как же Херука Ваджрасаттва?


Я говорила про криявскую Ваджрасаттву. Херука Ваджрасаттва -- бесспорно, Ануттара.

----------

